
Obituary: Andrew Graham-Yooll, man who dared to report on Argentina's missing - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-48948853
======
jfk13
No particular connection to the tech world here, but I have the impression a
number of HN readers also have a more general interest in how news is gathered
and reported.

